# Aggressive cockapoo



## Cooper12 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello all,

I have a cockapoo a full sized poodle cross so he is quite large most people think he is a doodle, he is 21 months old. he is very aggressive bares his teeth a lot and growls.
We did have him neutered but it’s made no difference to his behaviour if anything it appears to of made him bark more!

My children come downstairs and he will jump up bark at them and sometimes growl it’s not nice and it’s nothing I’ve known before!

They are scared to touch him, if they come to see me he will growl.

Today he has bitten my son and slightly drawn blood, I’m starting to think we need to get rid of him as I honestly don’t think I can trust him. 

I seem to be the only person he listens to, although he will still bare his teeth at me if I tell him off! He is unmanageable with my husband and has also bitten him in the past!

Any advice will be greatly appreciated as we do love him and It would break our hearts to have to give him up


----------



## Janeymac (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m so sorry that your family is experiencing this problem with your dog. I know exactly what you are going through and it’s very stressful, worrying and heartbreaking. 
We had a much longed for and much loved cockapoo that displayed the same characteristics as your dog. I did everything humanly possible to help him, but, upon the advice of 3 different vets and a dog behaviourist we had to euthanise him at just 17 month old. He had Cocker rage. 
He started barring his teeth at just 12 weeks old. Then came what we thought was puppy nipping, then possessiveness, then full on biting of every member of my family (in particular the males in the house). We loved him, so we kept thinking that we’d be able to fix it and just manage the situation. I brought him to a trainer, then a dog behaviourist, then we even considered medication. I decided against the meds but tried to get him rehomed to a 1 person home. Sadly, my vet said that this wasn’t possible as he was just too dangerous and that the best option for him and us was euthanasia. This broke our hearts. But now, I can see that it was best for him and us. Managing an aggressive dog is extremely stressful and not to mention dangerous for your family.
By the time he left us, my kids loved him, but we’re terrified of him. At 4 months old, we couldn’t pet him, look at him, sit near him, walk directly past him or cuddle him. All we had left was playing fetch, which he loved. None of this was his fault, he was borne this way and it was only going to get worse. We said goodbye to him last summer. It was devastating. 
5 months later we got a new puppy. I felt very disloyal to our other dog doing this, but now I see how it should have been with him. She is a very sweet and loving cavapoo. 
Good luck with your road ahead.


----------



## Evie24 (Mar 8, 2020)

Don't put him down yet, give him a chance first, it will take time to correct his behaviour. First question, have you tried obedience classes? Do you exercise your dog? For how long? And how frequently? A lot of it has to do with how you act tense around your dog and the dog picking up on that. Have you watched dog training videos on youtube on correcting aggressive dog behaviours? The videos are quite informative. If you have Disney+ they have multiple seasons on Cesar Millan the dog whisperer who works with a lot of aggressive behaviours in dogs and how to address it, otherwise small clips can be found on Youtube.


----------

